# Legal carry of ASP Baton



## tjl1388 (May 19, 2010)

I am a government employee and of course am not allowed to carry a firearm in my daily duties.  The policy of my workplace not withstanding, what is my legal right regarding carrying a ASP Baton?  Any ideas?


----------



## jhvaughan2 (May 24, 2010)

I am not a lawyer and this is not legal advice but the georgia "firearms" codes also pertain to other weapons.

You cannot cary it concealed:  O.C.G.A. § 16-11-126
-- this is even if you have a GFL.
Nor in a school zone: O.C.G.A. § 16-11-127.1

I can't tell you what would happen if you tried to open carry it. 

For a GFL holder, This may change a bit this year WHEN the Gov. signs SB308 as, I believe,  it includes all weapons not just firearms. (The GFL becomes a GWL.)

Check out lexux/nexus or http://www.georgiapacking.org/law.php


----------

